# Stop over at Seahouses Northumberland no over night parking signs



## gbailey (Mar 26, 2019)

POI id	4130
Longitude	-1.674204
Latitude	55.592528
Name	LR Seahouses (B1340) (Northumberland)
Route	B1340
District	Lewes District
Locality	Seaford
Post Town	Seahouses
County	Northumberland
Country	England
Postcode	NE68 7SY
Postcode Prefix	NE68
Views	2

Just driven past this stop over. There were now “ no overnight parking” signs at every pull in


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 26, 2019)

Doubt that it's important.. but there's a couple of stray references to East Sussex in there, which is at other end of country to Northumberland?

"District	Lewes District
Locality	Seaford"


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the update.

These signs, which I suspect are just the standard white text on blue background, are advisory and not enforceable.

In particular, given it's a lay-by and part of the highway, it will be difficult to get a Traffic Regulation Order to provide the means to enforce it ...


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2019)

Wild camping spaces sealed off at Bamburgh - Motorhome News - Motorhomes & Campervans - Out and About Live

Seahouses is in an area of Outstanding Natural Beauty ( AONB )

Policy CE16: Parking

Where the parking of cars, in villages or open countryside, detracts from the quality of life of residents or the natural beauty and tranquillity of the AONB, a collaborative approach will be taken to design and implement an appropriate solution. The development of new car parks will only be supported where it can be clearly demonstrated that there is local support, demand can be demonstrated outside of peak times and the scheme achieves a net reduction in impact on the special features of the AONB.

http://www.northumberlandcoastaonb....d Coast AONB Management Plan 2014-19_v1.2.pdf

The NEW Car Park that is being built in Seahouses will have specific spaces for MHs but the rules of the Car Park say NO Overnight Parking. We asked in the Tourist Office and were told that you cannot sleep in any vehicle within the confines of the AONB.


----------



## maingate (Mar 26, 2019)

The POI in question is on the coast road between Bamburgh and Seahouses and in reality is just a wide grass verge (bare sandy earth in places). I would imagine that the Council have responsibility for it, whereas the Wyndings are on Bamburgh Castle land and therefore private land. It is very busy with parked vehicles in Summer, with mainly dog walkers off season.

The Bamburgh parking in the photo in the link has been modified for a long time to prevent large vehicles parking there. At one time, the biggest parking area along there had the height barrier removed between October(ish) and the end of February and still available for overnighting. I believe there were no objections to this. Does anyone know if this still applies?


----------

